# Favorite scary movie that isn’t horror?



## ZoeyKitten (Dec 10, 2019)

So having just watched San Andreas and being more terrified than when I watched many horror films I began wondering if other people/creatures/whatever you like to be called got scared by a non horror film before.


----------



## phystro (Dec 28, 2019)

se7en on netflix, the usual suspects, cube. they are psychological thrillers so i wouldn't define them as horror films


----------

